# Force termination of process (noip) while shutdown?

## Martux

Hi!

I have a little problem here with one of my gentoo boxes.

To connect via Internet to that machine I have noip set up.

Problem is,,  every now and then during shutdown the box hangs and hangs while:

"waiting for noip".

Can I somehow force that process to halt?

Thanks, Marcus

----------

## UberLord

Known OpenRC issue, not related to a specific service.

I find this very hard to replicate, hence very hard to fix.

----------

## Martux

Thanks for the info.

This happens on my parents PC. So is there any workaround like e.g. --force parameter or such?

----------

## UberLord

Sadly no.

However, it should timeout and continue after 5 minutes or so. However, it may stall again on another service.

----------

## krinn

noip init script try to use noip 2 times when shutdown, try remove/disable its 2nd try (as it may wait for nothing if net is disable and noip try to set your ip to 0.0.0.0 

```

    ebegin "Stopping noip"

   start-stop-daemon --oknodo --quiet --stop -x /usr/sbin/noip2

   noip_ecode=$?

   eend $noip_ecode "Error stopping the noip daemon, error $noip_ecode"

   checkconfig || return 1

   ebegin "Setting noip addresses to 0.0.0.0"

   # noip2 -c /etc/no-ip2.conf -i 0.0.0.0 >& /dev/null <---

   # eend $? "Failed to set noip addresses to 0.0.0.0, error $?"

   return $noip_ecode

```

i would also try change if it keep bugging you

```
start-stop-daemon --oknodo --quiet --stop -x /usr/sbin/noip2
```

to

```
 killall -9 noip2
```

that should work, it's nasty, but who cares about noip exit nicelly, it just doesn't provide any datas

----------

## Martux

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  killall -9 noip2
> ```
> ...

 

[evil laugh]

MUHUHAHAHA

111Die noip, DIE!!!

[/evil laugh]

Thanks krinn, will definetly try that.

----------

## canduc17

 *krinn wrote:*   

> noip init script try to use noip 2 times when shutdown, try remove/disable its 2nd try (as it may wait for nothing if net is disable and noip try to set your ip to 0.0.0.0 
> 
> ```
> 
>     ebegin "Stopping noip"
> ...

 

This worked perfectly to me: problem solved.

It was not necessary to use

```
killall -9 noip2
```

Thank you!

----------

